# How bad is the damage??



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a core shot to me. Take it in to a repair shop and they should be able to fix you up.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Base weld, full base grind, and you're good to go.


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

Thing is, I _did_ take it to shop. The tech said that it wasn't worth the money it would cost to fix it... do you think that's true? He basically said there wasn't enough base left to base grind.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

procrystalation said:


> Thing is, I _did_ take it to shop. The tech said that it wasn't worth the money it would cost to fix it... do you think that's true? He basically said there wasn't enough base left to base grind.


What shop did you take it to? Guarantee you he just said that because he doesn't know how to fix it.

FWIW, I've seen and ridden boards that have been damaged much, much worse. You could technically wax that board and ride it, and be totally fine.


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

I did send a few slightly angry messages to the person who sold this to me and that's what she said too.  I'm just skeptical because I took it to what most forums say is the best tech shop in town (Vancouver Ski & Board Services Ltd. - Vancouver, BC, Canada) and the tech was super nice about it and they seem to know what they're talking about.

And what of core rot? That's my biggest worry I suppose... the board peeling from the edges as shown in one of those photos is probably a sign of the base swelling? Don't want the thing snapping on me.


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Your gonna have to put it down behind the old tobacco barn. Sorry son, but I can't do this for you, you gotta carry this burden yourself.











Nah, you should be able to repair it. As long as it doesn't delam or edges start pooching out. Will it be like new? No, but it'll be a good beater board.


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> Nah, you should be able to repair it.


Yessir. That's what I wanted to hear anyway. Will go looking for ptex tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How much did you pay for it? I'm assuming it was pretty cheap, at least it should've been because that thing has definitely been beat to fuck.

Just drop some p-tex in there and hit some of the other major scratches and gouges while you're at it. Then take it in and get a base grind done, wax it and ride the hell out of it. Keep an eye on the p-tex patch as it'll probably pop out after awhile. No big deal, just re-do it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I hope you didn't pay more than $100 or so for that... Bought sight unseen? If through eBay you can go through those channels, if you bought it in person then buyer beware... :dunno:

I've had several core shots like that and still ride the board, every ptex repair I've had done (myself and professionally) has fallen out rather quickly. Now I just fill things with wax and ride.


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

I figure covering the exposed wood with epoxy via que-tip, then waxing would be fine. Just don't want that core getting soaked and freezing/thawing. Actually dabbing the wood in epoxy is a good idea regardless even if you Ptex the base.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just ptex...and heat up the surrounding ptex...shave off extra ptex with sharp chisle, wax an ride.

its beat...just ride it til it dies


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

really depends how long and how much much that core was exposed to water. every one else right


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Krato said:


> really depends how long and how much much that core was exposed to water. every one else right


No way to know. Doesn't matter at this point. Fill it up with p-tex and ride the shit out of it.


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I hope you didn't pay more than $100 or so for that...


Ahahah let's not talk about how much I paid for it and pretend it never happened... I was an idiot and didn't realize it was THAT beat up.


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

So, epoxy, ptex, wax, then shred it. Got it.  What's the consensus on the base grind? Worth it/don't bother?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

procrystalation said:


> Ahahah let's not talk about how much I paid for it and pretend it never happened... I was an idiot and didn't realize it was THAT beat up.


Ouch. So I assume it's safe to say over $100? Not to beat you up over it, but even $100 would've been too much.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hell give it a grind. It'll be slow otherwise. Grind before waxing...


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Ouch. So I assume it's safe to say over $100? Not to beat you up over it, but even $100 would've been too much.
> 
> Oh well, live and learn.


Yep, I'm already considering it an expensive lesson in both buying used snowboards and base repair. Wallet's hurting, but nothing I can do now but suck it up and patch it up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

procrystalation said:


> Yep, I'm already considering it an expensive lesson in both buying used snowboards and base repair. Wallet's hurting, but nothing I can do now but suck it up and patch it up.


Yeah live and learn. Here's how I figure out used value (just my own little "what it's worth" guide):

1) Brand new from a store I like to pay no more than 70% of MSRP. Many shops go as low as 50% off if you can wait until the next spring and constantly buy last years boards.

2) Nearly new used, no more than 50% of MSRP (see above), and the fact that I don't get a receipt and warranty for it means I'd rather pay about 25%-40% of MSRP.

3) Used and beat up? Less than 25% of MSRP.

That said, might as well have fun learning to do base repairs now yourself. You can do everything at home except the base grind, and that's certainly not a necessity. I say try your best at filling the gouges with PTEX, the gap between the base and edge with epoxy (thin it out if you cant get it in there), and then shave the repairs with a metal scraper and just wax and scrape the thing.

Chances are you'll still get a fair bit of life out of it, and the good thing about a beat up board is you're not scared to wail on the thing. Best thing you can do to a brand new board is get a good scratch in it! :yahoo:

How many days/yr do you ride?


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

I've pored over enough forums to kind of have an idea how the ptex job works and how the wax job works, but will admit I'm still not sure what exactly epoxy is...

Last season I rode about once a week after I bought a season's pass in February. This year I have my pass ready to go and I'm not sure if anything can stop me from going every day during my winter break!  I'm just starting to learn in the park so nothing too intense to damage the board more anyway, and you're right, now I won't have to worry about hurting it...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

procrystalation said:


> I've pored over enough forums to kind of have an idea how the ptex job works and how the wax job works, but will admit I'm still not sure what exactly epoxy is...
> 
> Last season I rode about once a week after I bought a season's pass in February. This year I have my pass ready to go and I'm not sure if anything can stop me from going every day during my winter break!  I'm just starting to learn in the park so nothing too intense to damage the board more anyway, and you're right, now I won't have to worry about hurting it...


Epoxy is just a two part "glue" that you can get from home depot. I think people have had good luck with marine 2-part epoxy. But I just use regular old lepage 2-part 5 minute epoxy. It will be nearly impossible to get it into the gap on that board, so you'd have to either thin it while mixing (small quantity of acetone), or open up the gap with an exacto, or both.

As long as the edge isn't going to pull out, you could just fill that gap with wax.

I usually ruin one board a year now boarding as much as you want to, so you've just got a head start... :dizzy:


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok thank you  Sounds good, I may just do the wax idea cause it's simpler.

Yay! Guess this all just means I have a good reason to upgrade next year haha.


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

procrystalation said:


> Ok thank you  Sounds good, I may just do the wax idea cause it's simpler.
> 
> Yay! Guess this all just means I have a good reason to upgrade next year haha.


That'll probably work for 1 season, but it will do your board harm to let water get to the core. Epoxy can be had for about $5 that will fix this issue. Never a bad idea to have a backup deck later on that you can beat the hell out of without a second thought. If it delams, you wont. IMO, it's worth the $5 for epoxy.


----------



## procrystalation (Feb 20, 2013)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> That'll probably work for 1 season, but it will do your board harm to let water get to the core. Epoxy can be had for about $5 that will fix this issue. Never a bad idea to have a backup deck later on that you can beat the hell out of without a second thought. If it delams, you wont. IMO, it's worth the $5 for epoxy.


You definitely have a point. Making a shopping list...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can't afford p-tex you can use six pack rings. I have done it before and looked and worked way better than expected. It still hasn't popped out like 7 years later. Only thing is it left a black residue stain on my iron, but it's purely cosmetic so I don't care.
I'm sure you googled and youtubed how to do it by now, but all you need to do is 
1 - Get an exacto knife or utility blade and clean up any burrs around the gouge. When I did this step I cut the edge of the gouge at an angle, not straight down, the idea was to expose surface area of the original base for the p-tex/6 pack ring to adhere to.
2 - Try to heat up the p-tex around the hole as best you can with the point of the iron before melting the ghetto p-tex in there. 
3- Melt the p-tex into the hole.
4- Once you fill it get a piece of flat metal to push on top of it to help smooth it down and dissipate heat. Done. Wax and ride.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*That board is done. Anything else is denial.*

don't spend a dime on it.

ride it to death (its already there, just ride it till u can't).

shop better next time.

the tech was right.

core rot is probably guaranteed in multiple spots, particularly the nose, tail and those edges.

if you want to spend your own time ptexing it what the fuck ever, nothing is going to save that core, it was wet long ago.

i wouldn't even waste wax on it.

rock/urban deck.


----------

